

Show HN: Readbo - Making a better Google Reader - xtrimsky_

Hey everyone,<p>I have spend some of my free time of the last year and a half working on a cool project: Readbo ( http://readbo.com ).
I loved using Google Reader, but I always thought it wasn't being updated quickly enough, and wanted some new features.
So I decided to create something that would be better than Google Reader and at the same time make Google Reader users happy.<p>Readbo is an RSS reader, but it also has filters to filter out what you don't want to see.
You can also aggregate Twitter and Facebook. I personally love this feature. Even if you don't use RSS reader's, having Facebook or Twitter in Readbo can be pretty interesting.<p>My project is still in beta, and still far from where I want it to be. But I'm sure a lot of you might like it in its current state. Probably a lot of bugs will be found!<p>Readbo allows you to import your Google Reader subscriptions for thoses who want to try it out.<p>I'm currently limiting registration with invitation codes, this runs on a single server which could die if too many people register.<p>You can register using this invitation code : HACKERNEWS ( 500 registrations allowed). I do hope this won't kill my server, currently I have only tried with 5 users, close enought, we will see.
GO TO: http://readbo.com<p>Readbo also has likes for RSS feeds. And trending items are posted here:
http://readbo.com/trending<p>I still have a ton of feature that I would like to create for Readbo:<p><i>Sharing/retweeting</i>
<i>Add Google+</i>
<i>Better filter management (I'm not a big fan of the current system)</i>
<i>Better landing page design</i>
<i>Premium accounts</i>
<i>Fix bugs</i>
<i>More user friendly</i>
<i>iPhone/Android app</i>
<i>API (this is far away)</i><p>I've been working 100% by myself on this app, If a lot of users are interested by it, I will try to monetize it, and create a real startup out of it (paying designers, and developers).
Currently I have no where near the money for that.<p>Known bugs:<p><i>wrong count sometimes appears for feeds</i>
<i>If you add a feed that is being used by someone else, you'll get a list from all the feeds since 20 days of that feed</i><p>Also my privacy policy is ugly, I've used a tool to self generate it, I don't have the money to pay a lawyer for now.
Here is a quick resume of what happens to your data:<p>All feeds, facebook data etc... is kept in the database for caching. It is cleared either if you delete your account, either if you delete the feed or if the data is older than 20 days.
If you delete your account, the account is disabled but only for 15 days, and no other data than the account username password email is kept.<p>Thank you for your time testing the app!<p>Here is the link: http://readbo.com (CODE: HACKERNEWS) 500 invites
======
chubs
I had a quick look, but it didn't work on my iphone.

I'd be really stoked if it was basically like google reader but had really
nice typography - really that's all i want.

~~~
xtrimsky_
The only thing not working on an iPhone iOS5 I've tried is the popups, I'll
try fixing it thanks for the bug report.

------
emillon
I tried to import an OPML file, and got a cloudfare error page.

------
thiagofm
Another rss reader, I'm so happy!

~~~
xtrimsky_
Please check out the Facebook/Twitter functionality :).

The idea is not to have another RSS reader, but to have a News Reader, that
would fetch all news coming from as most sources as possible. RSS are just
part of it.

